# Seachem purigen



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I replaced the carbon in my aqua clear 20 with a package of seachem purigen. Wow it really did make the water even more clear. I probably won't risk recharging it (bleach) in case it poisons my shrimp. Anyone else have any good or bad experiences with purigen? Has it thrown off the tank parameters or can something this good really be true?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Purigen just made its way into my 40 planted. So far, I have to bow down to all the hype. It is amazing. 

I was fully prepared to throw out my gigantic chunk of mopani driftwood because of all the tannins in my water. Since Purigen went in I literally check once a day to make sure my fish are still in water and not floating in air (that might be a lie).

I haven't recharged it yet but when I do I will post back. If my shrimp make it through yours should too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

After you bleach it, just add chlorine remover and then rinse out the purigen again and you should be good to go.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I saw instructions about a buffer that should be use as well as the declorinator?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

in a lot of the lookie looing I did about it, seems to me like lots of people skip this step. Good hefty douse of dechlorinator and rinse and away you go. My plan is to soak it in bleach for a day, dechlorinator and ro/di water for a day then rinse and in she goes again.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've used purigen for years and have never had any problems with recharging doing bleaching, dechlorinated water rinse and soak for a day in a container with an air stone to keep rinse moving, then I let the bag of purigen dry out for a few days and it's ready to go again. I find it's best to keep a few extra bags on hand to be able to do the recycle on going. The thing I like about purigen is it seems to keep your water very clean with a glistening water surface.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

You'll never know how good it is, nor what you've been missing, until you try it.
Been using it in my tanks 24/7 for years and wouldn't be without it.
Never had a problem.
It remains effective while I re-charge each bag up to a dozen times over several months, so it's very inexpensive.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Be careful with your choice of dechlorinator after you've bleached it. Some brands will clogged up the Purigen particles so it becomes useless. The Seachem products Safe and Prime are fine, of course that's what they recommend too.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Be careful with your choice of dechlorinator after you've bleached it. Some brands will clogged up the Purigen particles so it becomes useless. The Seachem products Safe and Prime are fine, of course that's what they recommend too.


Yes - do not use any conditioner/dechlorinator which contains an amine-based stress coat additive. The way I understand it, is that the amine elements combine with chlorine to form toxic chloramines.


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Love purigen. Regenerated with chlorine, prime and discuss buffer. Put regenerated 100 ml pkg in Hob on 4 gallon tank for 10 minutes and half cherry shrimp died. PH had dropped from 6.7 to 5.4. Rinsed pkg in bucket with tap water with similar result. Should I soak in neutral regulator or just keep rinsing with tap water? Regenerated previously without problems but used on much larger tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd add neutral regulator and let it soak.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you use concentrated household bleach? Instructions are for standard 8.25% hydrochlorite bleach solution. I never bothered with an acid buffer, but double dechlor with safe and allowed it to soak in plain water for at least over a week. I keep a bunch in rotation so there's always a regenerated bag ready to go.

But for my tank with neocardina's, I don't use Purigen. I throw in almond leaves and allow to tannins to colour the water.


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Went to several stores and could not find a bleach bottle with the % concentration on it. Since did not say concentrated, had to assume regular strength. Rinsing in a bucket of tap water throughout the day now results in little change in the pH. Think I will buffer with neutral regulator next time, rinse even more thoroughly and check to see if it affects pH in a bucket before using in a tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

The buffer step is not needed - I've not ever used it over many years - Seachem doesn't mention it in it's directions any more.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

house hold bleach is generally around 7%.


----------

